# [SOLVED] Unable to get Nvidia Optimus to work

## Slabity

I got the Intel graphics on my computer to work just fine. Then I followed the directions in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959568-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

But I can't seem to get X to run with any of the solutions in there.

Here's the relevant part of my Xorg.0.log:

```

...

[  3412.048] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  3412.048] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  3412.056] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3412.056]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3412.056]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3412.056] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  331.38  Wed Jan  8 19:10:17 PST 2014

[  3412.057] Loading extension GLX

[  3412.057] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  3412.057] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  3412.058] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3412.058]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3412.058]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3412.058] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  3412.058] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[  3412.058] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3412.058]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.8.0

[  3412.058]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3412.058]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[  3412.058] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  331.38  Wed Jan  8 18:51:00 PST 2014

[  3412.058] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  3412.058] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[  3412.058] (--) using VT number 2

[  3412.069] (II) modesetting(G0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[  3412.069] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[  3412.069] (EE) No devices detected.

[  3412.069] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[  3412.069] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[  3412.069] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  3412.069] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  3412.069] (EE) 

```

Here's my xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout"

    Screen 0 "nvidia"

    Inactive "intel"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Driver "nvidia"

    BusID "PCI:01:00.0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Device "nvidia"

    #Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

    #Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration"

endSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "intel"

    Driver "modesetting"

    BusID "PCI:00:02.0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "intel"

    Device "intel"

EndSection

```

Here is my .xinitrc file:

```
xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

xrandr --auto
```

And lastly, in case it's relevant at all, here's my make.conf file:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-consolekit systemd bindist mmx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 X"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel modesetting"
```

Any ideas of where to start?Last edited by Slabity on Wed Jan 22, 2014 5:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ralphred

Post the output of 

```
lspci|grep VGA
```

 run as root please?

----------

## Slabity

```
$ lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 730M] (rev a1)

```

EDIT: Okay, so apparently I needed to change the BusID to a different syntax. But that doesn't solve my entire issue.

```
$ dmseg

...

...

nvidia: Unkown symbol acpi_os_wait_events_complete (err 0)
```

Apparently there's an issue with the newer drivers on the latest kernel versions. I'm gonna see if downgrading my kernel to 3.12.x will do me any good.

EDIT2: Okay, so that fixed one problem. Now the X server starts, or at least for a brief moment. I get a black screen and then the server gets a segmentation fault. Here's my Xorg.0.log file:

```
[   851.722] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[   851.724] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   851.725] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   851.725] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.12.8 #1 SMP Tue Jan 21 10:50:12 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

[   851.725] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd 

[   851.727] Build Date: 21 January 2014  05:31:14AM

[   851.728]  

[   851.728] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[   851.730]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   851.730] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   851.733] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 21 11:18:41 2014

[   851.734] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   851.735] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   851.735] (==) ServerLayout "layout"

[   851.735] (**) |-->Screen "nvidia" (0)

[   851.735] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   851.735] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

[   851.735] (==) No monitor specified for screen "nvidia".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   851.735] (**) |-->Inactive Device "intel"

[   851.735] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   851.735] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   851.735] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   851.735] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   851.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   851.735] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   851.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   851.735] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   851.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   851.735] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   851.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   851.735]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   851.735] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   851.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   851.735]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   851.735] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   851.735] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   851.735] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   851.735] (II) Loader magic: 0x7fcc20

[   851.735] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   851.735]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   851.735]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[   851.735]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[   851.735]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   851.735] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[   851.735] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   851.736] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:17aa:2211 rev 6, Mem @ 0xf1000000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005000/64

[   851.736] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1290:17aa:2211 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf0000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00004000/128

[   851.737] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   851.738] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   851.739] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   851.740] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   851.741] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   851.742] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   851.742] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   851.743] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   851.744] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   851.745] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   851.745] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   851.746] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   851.747] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   851.747] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   851.748] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   851.749] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   851.750] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   851.750] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   851.751] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   851.752] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   851.753] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   851.753] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   851.754] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   851.755] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   851.756] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   851.757] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   851.757] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   851.757] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   851.765] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   851.765]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   851.765]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   851.765] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  331.38  Wed Jan  8 19:10:17 PST 2014

[   851.766] Loading extension GLX

[   851.766] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   851.766] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   851.766] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   851.766]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   851.766]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   851.766] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   851.766] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[   851.766] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   851.766]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.8.0

[   851.766]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   851.766]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[   851.766] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  331.38  Wed Jan  8 18:51:00 PST 2014

[   851.766] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   851.767] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[   851.767] (--) using VT number 2

[   851.777] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   851.777] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   851.777] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   851.777] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   851.777]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[   851.777]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   851.777] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[   851.778] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   851.778] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   851.778] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   851.778] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   851.778]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[   851.778]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   851.778] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   851.778] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   851.778] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   851.778] (II) modesetting(1): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[   851.778] (II) modesetting(G0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[   851.778] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[   851.778] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[   851.778] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "nvidia" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[   851.778] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   851.778] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   851.778] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   851.778] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   851.778] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration"

[   851.778] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

[   851.778] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[   851.778] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" set to "none"; enabling NoScanout

[   851.778] (**) NVIDIA(0):     mode

[   851.959] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Found DRM driver nvidia-drm (20130102)

[   851.960] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 730M (GK208) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   851.960] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[   851.960] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.28.2a.00.30

[   851.960] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 8X

[   851.960] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 730M at PCI:1:0:0

[   851.960] (--) NVIDIA(0):     none

[   851.961] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[   851.961] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"

[   851.961] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[   851.961] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.

[   851.961] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[   851.961] (==) modesetting(G0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   851.961] (==) modesetting(G0): RGB weight 888

[   851.961] (==) modesetting(G0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   851.961] (II) modesetting(G0): ShadowFB: preferred YES, enabled YES

[   851.961] (II) modesetting(G0): Output eDP-0 has no monitor section

[   851.962] (II) modesetting(G0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

[   851.962] (II) modesetting(G0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Output DisplayPort-1 has no monitor section

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output eDP-0

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer: MEI  Model: 96a2  Serial#: 0

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Year: 2013  Week: 255

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID Version: 1.4

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital Display Input

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): 8 bits per channel

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital interface is DisplayPort

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Gamma: 2.20

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): redX: 0.652 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.324 greenY: 0.600

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.045   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 302.5 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 193 mm

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 2880  h_sync: 2924  h_sync_end 2928 h_blank_end 3076 h_border: 0

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 1620  v_sync: 1629  v_sync_end 1630 v_blanking: 1640 v_border: 0

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 302.5 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 193 mm

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 2880  h_sync: 2924  h_sync_end 2928 h_blank_end 3076 h_border: 0

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 1620  v_sync: 1629  v_sync_end 1630 v_blanking: 1967 v_border: 0

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Ranges: V min: 49 V max: 61 Hz, H min: 96 H max: 100 kHz, PixClock max 305 MHz

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0):  VVX16T028J00

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID (in hex):

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0):    00ffffffffffff0034a9a29600000000

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0):    ff170104a52213780212a1a754539926

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0):    0b505400000001010101010101010101

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0):    0101010101012a7640c4b05414602c04

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0):    910058c11000001e2a7640c4b0545b61

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0):    2c04910058c11000001e000000fd0031

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0):    3d60641e010a202020202020000000fe

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0):    005656583136543032384a30300a0050

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-0

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "2880x1620"x60.0  302.50  2880 2924 2928 3076  1620 1629 1630 1640 +hsync +vsync (98.3 kHz eP)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "2880x1620"x50.0  302.50  2880 2924 2928 3076  1620 1629 1630 1967 +hsync +vsync (98.3 kHz e)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  266.95  2048 2200 2424 2800  1536 1537 1540 1589 -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1920x1440"x60.0  234.00  1920 2048 2256 2600  1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1856x1392"x60.0  218.30  1856 1952 2176 2528  1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1792x1344"x60.0  204.80  1792 1920 2120 2448  1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "960x720"x60.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "928x696"x60.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "896x672"x60.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "700x525"x60.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x512"x60.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x60.3   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x56.3   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[   851.978] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "320x240"x60.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[   851.979] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output VGA-0

[   851.979] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[   851.996] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[   851.996] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output DisplayPort-1

[   851.996] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output HDMI-1

[   851.996] (II) modesetting(G0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   851.996] (==) modesetting(G0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   851.996] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   851.996] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   851.996] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   851.996] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   851.996]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[   851.996]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   851.996] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[   851.996] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[   851.996] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[   851.996] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   851.996]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.1.0

[   851.996]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   851.996] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   851.996] (==) modesetting(G0): Backing store disabled

[   851.996] (==) modesetting(G0): Silken mouse enabled

[   851.996] (II) modesetting(G0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[   851.996] (==) modesetting(G0): DPMS enabled

[   851.996] (WW) modesetting(G0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" is not used

[   851.996] (WW) modesetting(G0): Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration" is not used

[   853.009] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[   853.009] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[   853.013] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   853.013] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   853.013] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   853.013] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   853.013] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   853.013] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   853.013] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   853.013] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   853.013] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"

[   853.013] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initiate mode change.

[   853.013] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to complete mode change

[   853.024] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[   853.024] Loading extension NV-GLX

[   853.029] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   853.029] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   853.029] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   853.029] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   853.029] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   853.029] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   853.029] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   853.029] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   853.029] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   853.029] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[   853.029] (--) RandR disabled

[   853.033] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   853.033] (II) modesetting(G0): Damage tracking initialized

[   853.057] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   853.057] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   853.057] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   853.057] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   853.057] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   853.057]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.8.1

[   853.057]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   853.057]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[   853.057] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   853.057] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   853.057] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   853.057] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   853.057] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   853.057] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   853.057] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[   853.057] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[   853.057] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   853.057] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   853.057] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   853.071] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event2)

[   853.071] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   853.071] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[   853.071] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   853.071] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   853.071] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[   853.071] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[   853.072] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   853.072] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2/event2"

[   853.072] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   853.072] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   853.072] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   853.072] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   853.072] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[   853.072] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   853.072] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[   853.072] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   853.072] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   853.072] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[   853.072] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[   853.072] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   853.072] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0a/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input3/event3"

[   853.072] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[   853.072] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   853.072] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   853.072] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   853.072] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[   853.072] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   853.072] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   853.072] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[   853.072] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   853.072] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[   853.072] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   853.072] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[   853.072] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[   853.072] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   853.072] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[   853.072] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[   853.072] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   853.072] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[   853.072] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[   853.073] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   853.073] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   853.073] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   853.073] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[   853.073] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[   853.073] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   853.073] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[   853.073] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[   853.073] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   853.073] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   853.073]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.7.1

[   853.073]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   853.073]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[   853.073] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[   853.073] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[   853.073] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[   853.097] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: found clickpad property

[   853.097] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5112 (res 42)

[   853.097] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 3834 (res 42)

[   853.097] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[   853.097] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[   853.097] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left double triple

[   853.097] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[   853.097] (**) Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"

[   853.097] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[   853.097] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[   853.107] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6/event6"

[   853.107] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 10)

[   853.107] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[   853.107] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[   853.107] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.046

[   853.107] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   853.107] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[   853.107] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   853.107] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   853.107] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[   853.107] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   853.107] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[   853.107] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/event7)

[   853.107] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   853.107] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint'

[   853.107] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: always reports core events

[   853.107] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[   853.107] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xa

[   853.107] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

[   853.107] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found relative axes

[   853.107] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found x and y relative axes

[   853.107] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Configuring as mouse

[   853.107] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   853.107] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   853.107] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input8/event7"

[   853.107] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[   853.107] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: initialized for relative axes.

[   853.107] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   853.108] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   853.108] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   853.108] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   853.108] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/mouse1)

[   853.108] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   853.108] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   853.108] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ThinkPad Extra Buttons (/dev/input/event5)

[   853.108] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   853.108] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ThinkPad Extra Buttons'

[   853.108] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: always reports core events

[   853.108] (**) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[   853.108] (--) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Vendor 0x17aa Product 0x5054

[   853.108] (--) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Found keys

[   853.108] (II) evdev: ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Configuring as keyboard

[   853.108] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input7/event5"

[   853.108] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ThinkPad Extra Buttons" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[   853.108] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   853.108] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[   853.108] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   853.113] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID vendor "MEI", prod id 38562

[   853.113] (II) modesetting(G0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[   853.113] (II) modesetting(G0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[   853.113] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   853.113] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "2880x1620"x0.0  302.50  2880 2924 2928 3076  1620 1629 1630 1640 +hsync +vsync (98.3 kHz eP)

[   853.113] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "2880x1620"x0.0  302.50  2880 2924 2928 3076  1620 1629 1630 1967 +hsync +vsync (98.3 kHz e)

[   853.131] reporting 3 6 26 203

[   853.133] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID vendor "MEI", prod id 38562

[   853.133] (II) modesetting(G0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[   853.133] (II) modesetting(G0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[   853.133] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   853.133] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "2880x1620"x0.0  302.50  2880 2924 2928 3076  1620 1629 1630 1640 +hsync +vsync (98.3 kHz eP)

[   853.133] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "2880x1620"x0.0  302.50  2880 2924 2928 3076  1620 1629 1630 1967 +hsync +vsync (98.3 kHz e)

[   853.150] reporting 3 6 26 203

[   853.171] have a master to look out for

[   853.171] adjust shatters 0 2880

[   853.176] need to create shared pixmap 1(EE) 

[   853.771] (EE) Backtrace:

[   853.771] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x58a576]

[   853.771] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x18e269) [0x58e269]

[   853.771] (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f5255646000+0x10b10) [0x7f5255656b10]

[   853.771] (EE) 3: /usr/bin/X (RRCrtcDetachScanoutPixmap+0x52) [0x4f3fd2]

[   853.771] (EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xf4120) [0x4f4120]

[   853.771] (EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x5dd72) [0x45dd72]

[   853.771] (EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (FreeClientResources+0x6c) [0x45edec]

[   853.771] (EE) 7: /usr/bin/X (FreeAllResources+0x47) [0x45ee97]

[   853.771] (EE) 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2a07e) [0x42a07e]

[   853.771] (EE) 9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7f52544dfbf5]

[   853.771] (EE) 10: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2a391) [0x42a391]

[   853.771] (EE) 

[   853.771] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x418

[   853.771] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[   853.771] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[   853.771] (EE) 

[   853.771] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   853.771] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   853.771] (EE) 

[   853.825] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

It seems like some people in the other thread have had a crash right at the 'need to create shared pixmap' point, but I can't figure out the solution they did.

Any ideas?

EDIT3: Okay, so I don't know how I fixed it, but I guess emerging some things helped.

Last problem I seem to have is that it is automatically setting my resolution to 640x480.

EDIT4: And problem solved, I just deleted the Monitor section that nvidia-xconfig made.

----------

